# طريقة تنفيذ المنحنيات الافقية و الشاقولية على الطبيعة



## ahmadj5 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اسأل عن طريقة تنفيذ المنحنيات الافقية و الشاقولية على الطبيعة 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز السوال عام
ولكن يمكنى من الناحية المساحية فتح الحوار بانها تتم عن طريق توقيع نقاط محور الطريق عن طريق جهاز المحطة المتكاملة والتى يتم اخذ احداثيات النقاط هذه من برنامج اللاند بعد تصميم الطريق به

رجاء اعادة صياغة السؤال للاستفاضه فيما تعنيه


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع بسيط فالمنحنيات الشاقولية على حد تعبيرك او الراسية لا تحتاج الى تكنيك معين فى التنفيذ فتاتيك ضمن جدول المناسيب المطلوب تنفيذه ولا يوجد اختلاف بينها وبين اى ميل فى باقى الطريق 
اما المنحنيات الافقية فهى المهمة فى وجهة نظرى لك فى التنفيذ فهو طريقة للربط بين خطين مستقيمين فى المسقط الافقى للطريق وطبعا الالتقاء يكون فى نقطة لكن عن طريق معادلات خاصة مرتبطة بالزاوية بين الخطين تحصل على طول المنحنى و وطول السهم هو المسافة بين نقطة الالتقاء وبداية ونهاية المنحنى وكما ذكر الزميل يتم توقيع المنحنى بالتوتال او بالتيودوليت والشريط بعد تقسيم الزاوية الكلية الى عدد من الطرحات على حسب طول الشريط ويتم فتح الزاوية من التيودوليت والتوجيه واخذ كامل المسافة بالشريط الى ان تقع امامك فى الرؤية فتصبح هذه نقطة وهكذا الى نهاية المنحنى وتتحقق من نقطة النهاية ايضا عن طريق طول السهم والنقطة التى تم توقيعها بالجهاز للتحقق م الصحة
اما الجزأ الثانى فهو بالنسبة للمناسيب التصميمية 
انه المطلوب لتلافى عجلة الطرد المركزية التى تعمل على طرد السيارات الى خارج المنحنى يجب عمل ميل عرضى فى الطريق الى الداخل او ما يطلق عليه السوبرsuper elevation ويتم تسميته ايضا بارتفاع الظهر عن البطن وهما ظهر المنحنى وبطن المنحنى ويتم حسابه عن طريق معادلات تدخل فيها سرعة الطرق التصميمية وعرض الطريق
ولكن فى التنفيذ تاتينا المناسيب جاهزة ما يهمنا هو ان المنحنى الافقى به ثلاث مراحل للانتقال من ميل الطريق العادى الى الـ Full super ثم من الـ Full super الى ميل الطريق العادى عند نهاية المنحنى اى يتم تقسيم المنحنى الى ثلاث مناطق من حيث الميل العرضى الاولى انتقالية ثم كامل الميل ثم انتقالية ويجب تنفيذ الميول حسب الجداول المرفقة ومعرفة نقاط الفصل بين كل مرحلة والتاكد دائما من ان المنحنى فى الدخل اقل منسوبا من الخارج


----------



## ahmadj5 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
بالنسبة لقولك التالي 
اما المنحنيات الافقية فهى المهمة فى وجهة نظرى لك فى التنفيذ فهو طريقة للربط بين خطين مستقيمين فى المسقط الافقى للطريق وطبعا الالتقاء يكون فى نقطة لكن عن طريق معادلات خاصة مرتبطة بالزاوية بين الخطين تحصل على طول المنحنى و وطول السهم هو المسافة بين نقطة الالتقاء وبداية ونهاية المنحنى وكما ذكر الزميل يتم توقيع المنحنى بالتوتال او بالتيودوليت والشريط بعد تقسيم الزاوية الكلية الى عدد من الطرحات على حسب طول الشريط ويتم فتح الزاوية من التيودوليت والتوجيه واخذ كامل المسافة بالشريط الى ان تقع امامك فى الرؤية فتصبح هذه نقطة وهكذا الى نهاية المنحنى وتتحقق من نقطة النهاية ايضا عن طريق طول السهم والنقطة التى تم توقيعها بالجهاز للتحقق م الصحة


هنا اخي الكريم 
لو اخذنا اي منحني على عاتقنا و رسمناه في برنامج اتوكاد فإنه سيتضح لنا أنه في النقطة الاولى من المنحني و هي الاقرب الى الجهاز تكون المسألة صحيحة و لكن كلما ابتعدنا عن الجهاز سيكون هناك فرق في المسافة و يتزايد الفرق بشكل تراكمي حتى أبعد نقطة عن الجهاز حيث أنه بالحساب تكون المسافة أقل من الحقيقية التي في اتوكاد و ذلك بسبب إلباس المسافات بالأقواس و اذا اردت نورد مثال حسابي باتوكاد و نحسبه يدويا ايضا


----------



## ahmadj5 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

و بالنسبة لقولك
ن المنحنى الافقى به ثلاث مراحل للانتقال من ميل الطريق العادى الى الـ Full super ثم من الـ Full super الى ميل الطريق العادى عند نهاية المنحنى اى يتم تقسيم المنحنى الى ثلاث مناطق من حيث الميل العرضى الاولى انتقالية ثم كامل الميل ثم انتقالية

فلست ملما بذلك
ارجو التوضيح اكثر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

قصدت عند اخذ المسافة الكاملة بالشريط انك تقسم طول القوس الى عدد من الطرحات مساوى لطول الشريط اى الطول الكامل للشريط وتبدأ كل مرة القياس من اخر نقطة تم توقيعها وليس من الجهاز لانك تكون محتل نقطة بداية المنحنى وبالطبع المسافة ستزيد عن طول الشريط 
وقبلها تكون قد فتحت الزاوية المحسوبة بعد تقسيم زاوية المنحنى على عدد الطرحات ويتم اضافة القيمة كل مرة الى السابقة بعد التوقيع الى ان تحصل على كامل الزاوية عند نهاية المنحنى
ودى معلومات انا قمت بتنفيذها بالفعل فى اكثر من طريق انشائى ويمكنك العودة الى كتاب منحنيات الطرق بالهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى بمصر وبه تقسيم الزوايا والمنحنيات وتصميمها

الدرس المرفق ضمن مجموعة من دروس تعليم اللاند بالميزان البسيط موجودة فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل اخي الكريم

وشكرا كبير لك اخي

و ان شاء الله نتابع بالموضوع


----------



## ahmadj5 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني و الله انا مللتكم من كثرة ما سألت عن تنفيذ المنحني الافقي فخذوني على قد عقلي لو تكرمتوا

اريد طريقة حساب نقاط على المنحني الافقي كل 20 متر و طريقة تنفيذها على الواقع بالشريط و التوديوليت
و ذلك على المثال او المسألة التالية : منحني نصف قطره 300 متر و زاويته 50 غراد 

و سأنفذ برنامج في الفيجوال بيزك لحساب نقاط على المنحني الافقي كل مسافة يعطيها المساح للبرنامج و لكن اريد شرح ممل حتى مكان الوقوف و


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (22 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت لو لقينا شرح كامل في برنامج اتوكاد لاند ديسك طوب مزكور في المنتدي ولكن الرابط غير موجود


----------



## sosohoho (22 يونيو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك يا وردة الوروووووووووووووووووووووووود انا اعتبر هذة الملزمة مفيدة جدا وعملية وبسيطة وسرعة في اخذ الخبرة ........................شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## sword1311 (22 يونيو 2009)

[email protected]
ضيفني عندك يا باشمهندس و انا هاعلمك ازاي توقع المنحني الافقي او غير الموضوع بسيط


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (22 يونيو 2009)

يا سلام عليكم ربنا يخليكم ويعلي مراتبكم برضو بطلب كل المعادلات للمنحنيات الاففية والراسية وحساب الكميات ليها


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (23 يونيو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لهذه المشاركة الرائعة والمجهود الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا السؤال وأنا مع الأخ المشرف في طرح السؤال


عمروعلى3 قال:


> اخى العزيز السوال عام
> ولكن يمكنى من الناحية المساحية فتح الحوار بانها تتم عن طريق توقيع نقاط محور الطريق عن طريق جهاز المحطة المتكاملة والتى يتم اخذ احداثيات النقاط هذه من برنامج اللاند بعد تصميم الطريق به
> 
> رجاء اعادة صياغة السؤال للاستفاضه فيما تعنيه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## ابوالعباس عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا رايع شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## nazarhja1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ما احدث برامج المساحة؟


----------



## محمدعلي احمد (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت التوضيح فى الموقع بلاش الاميلات


----------



## اياد محمد بيرقدار (14 ديسمبر 2009)

والله كتر الله خيرك وما قصرت 
واريد ان اسال هل يوجد درس اخر 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب
اولا بسم الله
بص يا اخى هتفتح ملف الاوتوكاد اللى عليه الرسمه اللى فيها الطريق او الشغل المطلوب ولو مش بتعرف تستخدم الاوتوكاد خلى اى حد من زمايلك يفتحه معاك خد ابعاد نقتطين من اى مبنى ثابت او عمود متوقع قبل كده لازم تنزل نقتطين بمجهودك من اى دليل ثابت بعدين من على الكاد تاخد من نقطه على الاخرى خط وتعتبره اتجاه الصفر بتاعك صفر الزاويه يعنى وتاخد على كل نقطه الزاويه من من الخط الرئيسى اللى عملناه فى الاول تاخد زاويه ومسافه زاويه ومسافه لحد اخر نقطه ولازم خيالك يكون موجود بعدين تطبع الورقه دى وتنزل الموقع وتسامت التيودوليت على نقطه من النقطتين اللى نزلتهم بمجهودك الاول بدليل اى مبنى موجود وتشتغل زى ما هوا فى الورقه اللى طبعتها 
اتمنى ان يكون هوا ده اللى عاوزه واكون قدرت اوصلك اللى ينفعك باذن الله 
وشكرا ليك يا اخى واسف على الاطاله


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر الاجزاء الاخرى من المنحنيات للحاجة اليهم وشكرا


----------



## المهندس5010 (5 أبريل 2011)

اريد تقرير عن الية توقيع المنحني الانتقالي في الطبيعة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## moaltj (5 أبريل 2011)

يا اخواني الواجب علي كل مهندس مساحة الإلمام بالأساسيات وددت لو ان الأخ حاول اثبات القوانبن سيجد نفسة قد فهمها .


----------



## المهندس5010 (6 أبريل 2011)

اريد تقرير عن الية توقيع المنحني الانتقالي مع مثال توضيحي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## adel104 (6 أبريل 2011)

أشكركم جميعاً لأنكم في ظني قد وفيتم الموضوع حقه ، فجزاكم الله خيراً ، لا عدمناكم


----------



## بداع (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا ياراقي


----------



## dunya khleel (8 مارس 2015)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين


----------



## dunya khleel (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم اخوان احتاج مساعدتكم كيف اسقط المنحي بزاوية 30 ونق 100 بجهاز الثيوديولايت وشريط القياس واين اضع الجهاز بأي نقطة للمنحني مع فائق التقدير .


----------

